# Things to look foward to....



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

The surplus P6/225 I ordered should arrive in a couple weeks(so I was told).What things should I look forward to ,as far as replacing worn parts,upgrade sights,blah,blah,blah....

I would like to get everything I would definately need before it arrives.
I was thinking:
-New rebuild kit(springs mainly)
-Upgrade sights(Mepro or Sig night sights,maybe even nightsighters)
-I found a set of walnut grips in a box of parts I had,that's a big plus!
-Anybody ever used the FireDragon dual action buffer system?Any good?

Besides a possible refinish job...is there anything I am overlooking?
Is Top Gun Supply a reputable place to aquire parts from?
Or should I not get anything untill I have had some range time with it?

:smt100


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You mean it's not a reconditioned pistol? I would get a set of springs from Wolff. The return and magazines. If there's anything else wrong I would take it to a gunsmith.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

> If there's anything else wrong I would take it to a gunsmith.


What's the fun in that?I like projects....If I pay a smith to do all the work,It just wouldn't be the same....


----------

